# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Повреждение памяти в Foxit Reader

## ALEX(XX)

*24 апреля, 2008*

*Программа:* Foxit Reader 2.2, возможно более ранние версии 

*Опасность: Средняя* 

*Наличие эксплоита: Нет* 

*Описание:* 
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю вызвать отказ в обслуживании и скомпрометировать целевую систему. 
Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки пи обработке PDF файлов., содержащих специально сформированный PDF XObject. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью с помощью злонамеренного PDF файла выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

*URL производителя:* www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/rd_intro.php 

*Решение:* Способов устранения уязвимости не существует в настоящее время.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Макcим

Сегодня вышла новая версия http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/rea...own_reader.htm

----------

